
How to De-Risk Your Startup and Become ‘Definitely Fundable’ - nathanbb
https://blog.foundersuite.com/how-to-de-risk-your-startup-and-become-definitely-fundable/
======
streetcat1
Just don't de-risk too much. You might discover that you do not need VC
money...

